# Skimmer



## Teichforum.info (1. Dez. 2003)

An Jürgen-B:

Hallo Jürgen,

habe nochmals eine Frage an Dich, da Du ja meinen Teich und den geplanten Umbau kennst: Ich denke über einen Skimmer in Schwerkraft nach, der dann ebenfalls in den Spaltfieltersieb führt. Würdest Du den Skimmer mit einem separaten Rohr anschliessen und dann vor dem Filter über ein Y-Stück mit Leitung aus Tiefenbereich des Teichs zusammenführen oder, was ich momentan favorisiere (da nur eine Foliendurchführung), ein Rohr durch die Folie führen und danach per Y-Stück die Leitung aufteilen?
Gruss
Norbert
P.S. Auch andere Meinungen sind willkommen (ich möchte niemandem zu Nahe treten) - ich spreche Jürgen nur aus besagten Gründen direkt an.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Dez. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2003)

hallo norbert, hallo ole,

also ganz gehe ich mit dir (ole´) nicht baugleich in der meinung - aber zumindest in teilen   

also wenn ich schon so eine geile einrichtung wie ein spaltsieb habe dann will ich darin auch allen dreck entsorgen und nicht noch zusätzlich die unterwäsche der freundin dauernd reinigen müssen   

also nun zu meiner meinung - ich halte es für unumgänglich mit zwei rohren aus dem teich zu fahren - weil wenn du nur mit einem rohr rausfährst mußt du deine regelung (zwei schieber) in den teich reinbauen *   :cry: 

wiederum ohne zwei schieber geht es nicht weil du je nach durchflußmenge keine möglichkeit hast den sog zu regulieren - und diese zwei schieber gehören halt optisch wie auch technisch nicht in den teich sondern dahinter in den boden ...........

ich weiß du hast eine  totale antipatie gegen durchführungen durch die folie - habe ich in vielen deiner denkansätze schon herausgelesen - aber keine angst - richtig durchgeführt sind die absolut störungsfrei und dicht - schau sogar ich habe meine zwei rohre hinbekommen und sie sind dicht   

nur bitte keinen billigsch**** als durchführungen kaufen - die besten sind die mit 10oder 12 schrauben rundum (zumindest meine meinung)

die offene frage ist noch wieviel wasser dein spaltsieb als durchfluß verträgt - und wieviel wasser durch deinen nachgeschalteten filter laufen soll - da kann dann das problem der geringen saugwirkung von zwei rohren zur diskussion stehen ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2003)

hallo ole,

ob man erweitern kann hängt immer von der bauart und dem raumangebot ab - theoretisch ja - da ja alles wasser in einen wasserkasten eiläuft - die große problematik ergiebt sich durch die schiebersteuereung (klappe die die zulaufmenge regelt)

besser ist es schon einen eingang volumenmäßig zu vergrößern und vorher über verzweigung zu fahren.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal Danke für den input. Der UltraSieve verkraftet 20m3 pro Stunde und die Pumpe zieht 17m3 - soweit die technischen Daten. Jürgen, irgendwie scheinst Du meine Ansichten zu Teichdurchführungen zu kennen!! Also meine aktuelle Meinung ist nun ausserhalb des Teichs die Leitungen zusammenzuführen, so dass ich mit einem Schieber den Sog regeln kann - macht total Sinn für mich. Kann von Euch jemand aufgrund der Durchflussmengen Vorfilter/Pumpe zum Hauptfilter ein Problem bezüglich Saugwirkung erkennen?
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2003)

hallo norbert,



> so dass ich mit einem Schieber den Sog regeln kann


zwei schieber - in jede zuleitung einen ! ..... erst dann kannst du regeln  

20m³ - duch ein 25cm spaltsieb halte ich für ein pures marketinginstrument - weit weg von der wirklichkeit ! ..... da bin ich aber echt mal gespannt was die realität errgiebt ???

z.b. FIAP den ich für einen kompetenten anbieter halte gibt für das 25cm sieb max.14 500l an  :cry: 

aber ich denke das sollte auch einen vernünftigen sog ergeben - z.b. zumindest ich bin mit der leistung sehr zufrieden und fahre meine anlage mit ca. 12 000 - 14 000 l im dauerbetrieb.
als max. leistung habe ich schon ca. 25 000 - 26 000l erreicht, aber wie bekannt mit einem 50cm sieb.

schauen wir mal einfach was wenn es installiert ist geht - sollten es weniger m³ sein egal - reichen sollte es allemal - und genau deshalb hast du ja auch 2 schieber - dann kannst du regulieren wo - wieviel gesaugt wird.

machs ordentlich - ich komme schauen wenn es fertig ist   

ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren was die durchflußmenge eines 25cm siebes betrifft - sicher gibt es leute mit pers. erfahrungswerten ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Dez. 2003)

Hi Jürgen,

ich habe auch an 2 Schieber gedacht, je Leitung 1-er. Ich nehme Dich beim Wort - wenn die Anlage nächstes Jahr komplett in Betrieb ist erhältst Du eine Einladung, aber dieses Mal mit Begleitung (vielleicht können wir dann ja ein Gläschen zusammen trinken?).
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Dez. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

noch eine Frage: Ich habe vor die Folie Oberkante Rohr bei 40cm Wassertiefe zu "durchstossen" - ist das zu nieder für den Skimmer? Falls ja, kann ich mit einem Bogen im Teich noch tiefer gehen, bevor ich wieder nach oben "fahre".
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Dez. 2003)

hallo norbert,

also den sinn deiner frage habe ich nicht ganz verstanden - für was soll der bogen den du ansprachst um im teich tiefer zu kommen gut sein ???????

40cm ist so ok wie 80cm oder 20cm ............ z.b. wie du ja sahst sind meine beiden ausgänge oberkante nur ca. 10cm unter wasserniveau.

wichtig ist es dein spaltsieb so zu platzieren daß seine gehäuseoberkante unbedingt über teichniveau max liegt - deine überlaufkante aber so weit wie möglich unter teichniveau !!

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich wurde mit der Aussage konfrontiert, dass der Skimmer aus mindestens 50 cm Wassertiefe nach oben ragen muss, damit eine richtige Sogwirkung entsteht. Wenn ich aber so nachdenke würde ich sagen es entscheidet einzig und alleine der Sog aus dem UltaSieve, unabhängig von der Wassertiefe (bin aber in Physik nicht sehr begabt!).
Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Aussage als Frage ins Forum gesetzt.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

hallo norbert,

wie bereits gesagt "es entscheidet einzig und alleine der Sog aus dem UltaSieve" und dieser ist nur durch zwei dinge veränderbar 
1. die pumpenleistung
2. der öffnungsquerschnitt des skimmers

gibt es für die 50cm variante eine begründung ????´

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

Hi Jürgen,

in der Ausführung hiess es 50cm werden für eine ausreichende Sogwirkung benötigt. Ich stimme Dir aber zu, der Sog durch den UltraSieve ist entscheidend.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2007)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß du hast eine  totale antipatie gegen durchführungen durch die folie - habe ich in vielen deiner denkansätze schon herausgelesen - aber keine angst - richtig durchgeführt sind die absolut störungsfrei und dicht - schau sogar ich habe meine zwei rohre hinbekommen und sie sind dicht
> 
> nur bitte keinen billigsch**** als durchführungen kaufen - die besten sind die mit 10oder 12 schrauben rundum (zumindest meine meinung)



Was sind das Für durchführungen und wo kann man die bekommen ?

Gruß
Whoo


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2007)

*Skimmer selber bauen*

Hallo  ihr lieben !

Wollte mal fragen ob mir einer sagen kann, wie ich mir nen Skimmer selber bauen kann !?

Ist mein erster Teich , und ich habe keinen Schimmer wie ich das Ding bauen sol!? 


Über jeden guten Tip wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, 

dies ist die wohl einfachste und preislich günstiste Art eines Skimmers. 
Einfach leicht schräg gestellt und funzt echt gut. 
Hatte ich am Teich auch schon und funktionierte ebenso gut. Allerdings hatte ich am Teich ein Sieb eingebaut. 








Gruß Rainer


----------

